# Beef tips and rice



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

At least that is what I am calling it, had some beef tenderloin, cubed it, 1 can of creme of mushroom soup, diced 2 mushrooms, 8 baby carrots and tossed in the crock pot. After two hours on high dropped it to low and boiled the rice, added rice and left on low for 30 minutes. Mighty tasty!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Fine fixins clay. And you are right. Cream of mushroom and mushrooms added should be mandatory, plus makes great gravy for any meat, especially country style cubed deer steak.


----------

